# Kindle safe near magnets?



## librarylady (Jun 21, 2009)

OK, I know nothing about this, but have heard that you shouldn't put magnets near certain electronic things.  I finally found a purse big enough for all my stuff and my Kindle in it's case, but it has a very gentle magnetic closure.  I have already spent the week with it on a trip, and have been very paranoid, turning my Kindle all the way off every time I put it in my purse, and not leaving it in my purse for long periods of time.  

Am I nuts?  Is there anything in the Kindle that can be wiped by proximity to a very gentle magnet?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I wouldn't want my kindle near an MRI machine, but since the amazon cover uses magnets, I'm not worrying that much.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

There are no magnetic drives in the Kindle that would be affected by anything that is somewhat magnetic.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

I've been carrying my Kindle in my magnet closing purse every day since christmas, and all is well with my Kindle . Oh, and my cover also latches close with two magnets, each placed on the top and bottom outside corners of the Kindle. So I think you should be fine


----------



## ReconDelta (Jul 22, 2009)

Kindle exposure to magnets waves in non-commercial usages are absolutely no problem.  Make very sure the Kindle is NEVER, EVER exposed to RF waves in the UHF range. 

Even the slightest exposure to an RF wave can cause a significant disruption and perhaps damage to your Kindle, if the Kindle is in operation.


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

ReconDelta said:


> Kindle exposure to magnets waves in non-commercial usages are absolutely no problem. Make very sure the Kindle is NEVER, EVER exposed to RF waves in the UHF range.
> 
> Even the slightest exposure to an RF wave can cause a significant disruption and perhaps damage to your Kindle, if the Kindle is in operation.


At the risk of sounding really dumb...where would one encounter these RF waves?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Brenda, not a dumb question at all.  I have no idea either and am interested in the answer.
deb


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I am curious as to RF waves also.


----------



## mrmeany (Feb 1, 2010)

MrTsMom said:


> At the risk of sounding really dumb...where would one encounter these RF waves?


You encounter RF (radio frequency) waves constantly. Radio, lights and basically anything that has electronics. UHF stands for ultra high frequency. This includes tv, cell phones, bluetooth, microwaves, xrays and such.

As to what it would take to mess up a kindle, I've never looked into it.


----------



## grjag (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm also curious about the radiation question.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

ok, so we don't store our kindles in the microwave (particularly when cooking) - where else, on the high frequency lines outside the house in it's VB bag?


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

ReconDelta said:


> Kindle exposure to magnets waves in non-commercial usages are absolutely no problem. Make very sure the Kindle is NEVER, EVER exposed to RF waves in the UHF range.
> Even the slightest exposure to an RF wave can cause a significant disruption and perhaps damage to your Kindle, if the Kindle is in operation.


Scaremongering?


----------



## Cobrastrike (Dec 26, 2009)

If you have a remote that controls your satellite box or cable box from another room, chances are that is an UHF remote (most standard remotes are IR-Infrared which operate line-of-sight, which means if you can't see the tv, the remote won't work). The TV in my second floor bedroom is connected to our satellite box on the main floor so I use a UHF remote every night, sometimes with the kindle on my chest as I flip through the channels to find something to listen to in the background. To date I have not had any problems with my Kindle. So I would not get too worried about using it near a UHF remote control. If you are a HAM operator and have a high powered transmitter, that might make your Kindle go a bit wonky, but as I don't fall into that category I cannot really comment on it.


----------



## mrmeany (Feb 1, 2010)

Searching all the posts leads me to believe that unless you have the whispernet on, there is nothing you're going to do to it that will affect it. People get them x-rayed all the time at the airport. So I would say treat it no different than your cell phone or laptop and you'll never have a problem. Magnets may not affect them, but why take a big magnet to it.


----------



## ReconDelta (Jul 22, 2009)

Cell phones....

They cause major Kindle damage when I'm trying to read and get a call or text.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

ReconDelta said:


> Cell phones....
> 
> They cause major Kindle damage when I'm trying to read and get a call or text.


Really? I've gotten cell calls while reading frequently with nary a problem with the Kindle. . . .happened just the other day while I was reading in the car and DH's cell phone rang. Only "Kindle damage" is that I had to put down the thing to answer the phone 'cause _he_ was driving. . . . .of course, the WN on the Kindle was not on, but. . . . . . . .

Oh, and I use the TV remote _a LOT_ while I have my Kindle in hand. . . . 

(just re-read your post. . . .maybe it's meant to be a joke. . . . . . I am unsure as there are no smileys. . . . )


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

ReconDelta said:


> Cell phones....
> 
> They cause major Kindle damage when I'm trying to read and get a call or text.


More scaremongering.
Definitely not funny.


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

KayakerNC said:


> More scaremongering.
> Definitely not funny.


Its kinda funny


----------



## DenverRalphy (Mar 24, 2010)

ReconDelta said:


> Cell phones....
> 
> They cause major Kindle damage when I'm trying to read and get a call or text.


Considering the Kindle uses a 3G cellular transmitter/antennae built into the device, I would have to disbelieve that.


----------



## happyblob (Feb 21, 2009)

ReconDelta said:


> Cell phones....
> 
> They cause major Kindle damage when I'm trying to read and get a call or text.


o rly?


----------



## Hedy (Oct 29, 2010)

pidgeon92 said:


> There are no magnetic drives in the Kindle that would be affected by anything that is somewhat magnetic.


Thanks, I was wondering this too.


----------



## s0nicfreak (Jun 10, 2010)

Anju No. 469 said:


> ok, so we don't store our kindles in the microwave (particularly when cooking)


Uh-oh, I've been using my Kindle as a microwave plate


----------



## Jan Strnad (May 27, 2010)

The electromagnet pulse from a nuclear bomb will destroy unshielded electronics. Therefore, I would avoid exploding a nuclear bomb within, say, a five-mile radius of your Kindle. The actual radius will vary with the strength of the bomb.


----------



## BoomerSoonerOKU (Nov 22, 2009)

Jan Strnad said:


> The electromagnet pulse from a nuclear bomb will destroy unshielded electronics. Therefore, I would avoid exploding a nuclear bomb within, say, a five-mile radius of your Kindle. The actual radius will vary with the strength of the bomb.


This is the type of advice I come to these boards for. Thanks, Jan! Very enlightening.

Scratches nuclear test facilities off of his list of potential places to live.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

That's a really difficult decision- exploding a nuclear bomb or keeping my Kindle.  Hmmm?


----------



## s0nicfreak (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm going to make a nuclear bomb-proof Kindle cover. I'll make a ton of money!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

"Kindle safe near magnets?"

Yes. There has not been a single reported instance of a magnet being harmed by a nearby Kindle.  


Mike


----------



## Kimble (Oct 29, 2010)

jmiked said:


> "Kindle safe near magnets?"
> 
> Yes. There has not been a single reported instance of a magnet being harmed by a nearby Kindle.
> 
> Mike


That's fantastic news. It means I'm all A-OK to go ahead with marketing my "Kimble's Kindle-Magnets" - little versions of fridge magnets to hold notes and your kid's drawings to the Kindle. Everybody is going to have their kindle covered in these one day.


----------



## Gingy (Oct 15, 2010)

librarylady, thanks so much for bringing this up.  My purse also has magnetic closures and I've been concerned about having my Kindle in my purse.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

s0nicfreak said:


> I'm going to make a nuclear bomb-proof Kindle cover. I'll make a ton of money!


Taking orders?


----------

